# blue swordtail possible?



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I've seen several pictures and places where you can buy blue platies and I thought if there are blue platies there should be blue swordtail since they can breed but I cant seem to find any. Since swordtail are so easy to breed I was thinking that I would try and breed some if I could find anything saying it was possible to get a blue swordtail. I haven't been able to find any forum post or articles about breeding them so I though I would ask if anyone has ever seen or heard of a blue swordtail before I tried.

Edit: I've found a few places that say they have blue swordtail but they are mostly large breeding places and they have either no pictures or pictures that look nothing like the blue platy. Also they don't sell to individuals.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

You can find the occasional auction for Blue Swords on aquabid.com. And, no, they don't look like Blue Platies. 
Tony


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

Do you know if its possible to breed a predominantly blue sword? The ones I see just have a little blue.


----------

